# the dangers of rugs with leg straps



## FabioandFreddy (27 December 2011)

We went out to sort the horses tonight and a bit of a drama occured. OH was hanging nets in the shelter whilst i was doing dinners. Was just bringing the feeds down when Freddy really nastily lunged at Fabio. He grabbed him at the withers and ripped his rug literally down the middle (and also obliterated his snuggy underneath). Fab went off at full pelt in a panic as the rug was flapping round his sides (when i checked the rug when Fred ripped it h'd done it with that much force he'd pulled the front straps off one side, they're still buckled up in the other side. Couldn't understand initially how the front had undone when it was buckled up). Sparks were flying off his shoes as he came down the one side and he was still galloping when he got to the fence.....he tried to jump but was too close by that point and came through the post and rail.  At this point the rug did actually come off. He ran up the yard and back and calmed down when OH went to settle him whilst i grabbed a headcollar. Took him in his stable and just calmed him down for a while before putting them all in the other paddock as they couldn't stay in the other (you'll see why in the pics).
Now, This has happened a couple of time before with Fabio. Either front straps have come undone or rugs ripped, but all only had a tailstrap. Unfortunately this one had leg straps.  All the other rugs have come off in seconds once they've slid off the middle. This one just caught round his legs and sent him into even more of a blind panic. I will never use leg straps on a rug again and tbh had never really thought about how dangerous they can be until tonight. So, just a warning for all that use them.

Pics of the damage

















the side where the straps were







and still buckled the other side


----------



## Chestnuttymare (27 December 2011)

sounds pretty scary. Hope he is ok. First thing I do with a new rug is take off the leg straps and put on a fillet string. I think they are dangerous and also time consuming when doing a rug change.


----------



## cumbriamax (27 December 2011)

hmm always feel uneasy when doing leg straps!


----------



## rockysmum (27 December 2011)

Cant say I have ever had that happen to a rug and mine can be hard on them.

What make was it, the front straps on mine are sewn on far better than that, they would rip half the rug off before the strap would come off.  I doubt they would rip down the middle like that either, the thick bindings would stop it.


----------



## FabioandFreddy (27 December 2011)

It was one from Swish Equestrian. It was cheaper than i usually buy but did seem to be sturdy - until today.


----------



## sarah23 (27 December 2011)

Surely the x-over surcingles would of made the horse panic just as much as the leg strap as it went back


----------



## FabioandFreddy (27 December 2011)

But with the middle surcingles if the fronts gave way then it just slips off the back. The leg straps get caught round the legs. I won't use them again anyway!


----------



## Maesfen (27 December 2011)

Agree with the others, it sounds like it was a poorly made rug with poor stitching  thread.  I have a mare that can only have a leg strap rug and even though the others grab hold sometimes, it's never even marked let alone ripped even with my gang of thugs.  It is a Weatherbeeta though so strongly made.


----------



## starryeyed (27 December 2011)

God how scary, so glad he's okay, poor boy.


----------



## Dizzle (27 December 2011)

I never use leg straps, hate the things.

I have to say I had a similar issue with a front buckle this morning, horse galloping like a loon, fell over and pinged the rug open at the front, ripped the strap off the rug but the buckle stayed done up and that was a Masta rug.


----------



## mulledwhine (27 December 2011)

Glad it is not only me who is uneasy doing leg straps


----------



## Pearlsasinger (27 December 2011)

What a horrible situation!  I'm glad all is ok now.

I'm another who can't bear leg straps, I always take them off and use a fillet string instead. Leg straps can cause all sorts of problems, even on relatively sensible horses.  I don't use haynets either.

TBH if I were you OP, I'd bring the horses into the stables to feed them and sort out hay/shelter etc while they are out of the field.


----------



## FabioandFreddy (27 December 2011)

Though i do think the quality of the rug had some bearing on this, the fact the rug wouldn't free from his legs was the major issue. I've had some expensive rugs that have ripped just as easily (PE, Weatherbeeta), but after initial panic have slid off easily from the bum.

Will email the company tomorrow though who made the rug to say about the front straps. OH thinks that however good the stitching it would have torn from the force but i'm not so sure.


----------



## Tickles (27 December 2011)

I hope both you, your OH and horses are all (relatively) unscathed and calming down - sounds scary!

Personally I don't see that leg straps do anything worth the extra hassle/bits and bobs around horse's private areas and risk. In my fantasy world where I own my own horse (as opposed to sharing) I'm not sure I even have fillet strings... and certainly not leg straps.

Get those scissors out!

And thanks for posting.


----------



## cptrayes (27 December 2011)

I am sorry that you had problems, but the dangers of rugs without leg straps on horses that are turned out in high winds, like mine are, are far greater. They will kick a rug free if it is behind them. If blown up and around the front they can trip and break a leg or their neck trying to get away from it. Blowing up from behind, if you live in an area of high wind, is much more common than tearing free at the front. I've had three rugs destroyed in the last year by my in-house rug terrorist with a wither split and none of them came off the horse.

I would advise caution before you ditch your leg straps if you turn out in wind.


----------



## Puddock (27 December 2011)

Sounds like a scary experience! I detest leg straps and immediately remove them from any rug I buy. Not sure I would go without a fillet string as well, though.  Would that not lead to the famous "parachute" effect whenever there was high winds, Tickles?


----------



## Puddock (27 December 2011)

Santa Paws - I only use fillet strings and turn out in high winds (we had 70mph+ a few weeks back), can't say I've ever seen that happening before? Certainly seen the parachute effect if the fillet string has come off for whatever reason (make sure they're secure, peeps), but not any other time. Does it depend on the make/fit of the rug do you think?


----------



## tonitot (27 December 2011)

I have a Swish rug and when I brought Ethel in the other day there was a rip right through the tail flap along the seam and the clip of the leg strap was undone and somehow was through the rip. No idea how it happened so took leg straps off and made one into a tail strap. I'm not keen on them antwsy


----------



## Shilasdair (27 December 2011)

It seems to me that the source of the danger is not the rug with/without leg straps, but 'Freddy' who 'nastily lunged' at Fabio.
Your OP also suggests that this is a frequent behaviour of 'Freddy' - _This has happened a couple of time before with Fabio. Either front straps have come undone or rugs ripped_
Now I'd suggest that rather than obsessing about leg straps, you sort out your herd dynamics before a horse or human is seriously injured. 
S


----------



## cm2581 (27 December 2011)

It's not the leg straps that are the issue here. It's keeping clearly incompatible horses together that's the problem. It's actually happened before and you still allowed it to happen again??!


----------



## cm2581 (27 December 2011)

We think alike shils!


----------



## Tormenta (27 December 2011)

Shilasdair said:



			It seems to me that the source of the danger is not the rug with/without leg straps, but 'Freddy' who 'nastily lunged' at Fabio.
Your OP also suggests that this is a frequent behaviour of 'Freddy' - _This has happened a couple of time before with Fabio. Either front straps have come undone or rugs ripped_
Now I'd suggest that rather than obsessing about leg straps, you sort out your herd dynamics before a horse or human is seriously injured. 
S 

Click to expand...

Completely agree.


----------



## FabioandFreddy (27 December 2011)

Err, hang on peeps! It has happened before.....but not with Freddy. We've had him since June and had no issue up until today!!! The rug coming off has happened before, once by sheer bad luck and the other by our old horse literally ripping it off Fabio's back.


----------



## Shilasdair (27 December 2011)

cm2581 said:



			We think alike shils!
		
Click to expand...

This is bad news for at least one of us!  
S


----------



## jhoward (27 December 2011)

i think also, its a common problem to do all straps to loosely. maybe have a look at how you adjust your rugs op? 

after all leg straps have been around for years and used safely on 99% of horses.


----------



## Shilasdair (27 December 2011)

I have yet to have any rug ripped off any horse - and have managed a fair few in my time (I am very, very old).
The issue is that if rugs are made with a higher breaking point, then the horse is more likely to be injured.  Low breaking point, and stupid owners complain when they rip.
I feel for rug manufacturers sometimes... 
S


----------



## MrsElle (27 December 2011)

Hate leg straps.  The first thing I did when I got Skinny Minnie and bought her a rug was to take them off and make a tail strap from one of them to stop the rug blowing up.

Pleased the horses, and you, are all ok OP.


----------



## FabioandFreddy (27 December 2011)

Well lucky you Shilasdair!


----------



## Tormenta (27 December 2011)

FabioandMiro said:



			Err, hang on peeps! It has happened before.....but not with Freddy. We've had him since June and had no issue up until today!!! The rug coming off has happened before, once by sheer bad luck and the other by our old horse literally ripping it off Fabio's back.
		
Click to expand...

Leg straps, belly straps, front buckles or clips can all be hazardous in certain situations. 

Horses in Winter can be hungrier, more fed up and more narky, I would be taking precautions to prevent and be aware of that, not blame a rug or it's straps. If some straps hold or break, are expensive or cheap, they can all be death traps in any situation just like any type of fencing can be.


----------



## Shilasdair (27 December 2011)

FabioandMiro said:



			Well lucky you Shilasdair!
		
Click to expand...

No, not lucky.  Careful.
Try it - it might work out cheaper in rugs.   
S


----------



## FabioandFreddy (27 December 2011)

Yes, clearly my fault! Sorry Shilasdair, i bow down to your obvious font of equine wisdom i am lacking.


----------



## flyingfeet (27 December 2011)

Have a look at the post on hobbles that was in here recently 

If the poor fellow is getting bullied and attacked, I'd make sure he doesn't panic like this with all sorts round his legs. This experience may make him more panicky now, especially as he went through a fence 

Horses can be evil blighters some times, and when you see the damage a 600kg horse can do, its not surprising most stitching cannot survive it. The best you can do is get 2000 denier rugs, but even these can and do rip

Edited to add - there was a company at BETA selling what I think may have been called rug gummies - they were to go between clips to ensure breaking points. A cheap version of this is to use a few plaiting bands or elastic bands, but they may also break when you don't want to.


----------



## jhoward (27 December 2011)

tbf if its the second time its happened then maybe the quaility of rugs you use needs to be thought about and also the horses that are put out together, and again i say .. look at how you fit your rugs, any good rug manafacturer will talk you through fitting a rug if your unsure.


----------



## Shilasdair (27 December 2011)

FabioandMiro said:



			Yes, clearly my fault! Sorry Shilasdair, i bow down to your obvious font of equine wisdom i am lacking.
		
Click to expand...

I think you should own a cob - if you don't already.  
S


----------



## jhoward (27 December 2011)

Shilasdair said:



			I think you should own a cob - if you don't already.  
S 

Click to expand...

she has a point they dont need rugs..


----------



## FabioandFreddy (27 December 2011)

Shilasdair said:



			I think you should own a cob - if you don't already.  
S 

Click to expand...

What is your problem??????????????????????????????????

I only came on here to highlight the potential problems with leg straps after what was a not particularly pleasant event tonight.


----------



## flyingfeet (27 December 2011)

Ah found it :- Safe gum 
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/tradenews/7544/297379.html







Still looks like an elastic band to me


----------



## Alec Swan (27 December 2011)

A simple question for the experts "Are Leg Straps,  anything like Jock Straps"?


----------



## karen_c (27 December 2011)

Alec Swan said:



			A simple question for the experts "Are Leg Straps,  anything like Jock Straps"?
		
Click to expand...

Why? Have you had a bad experience with those too Alec?!


----------



## Shilasdair (27 December 2011)

FabioandMiro said:



			What is your problem??????????????????????????????????

I only came on here to highlight the potential problems with leg straps after what was a not particularly pleasant event tonight.
		
Click to expand...

I have no problems with punctuation.  
Perhaps I should highlight the dangers of cliffs, venomous snakes, lightning bolts, hungry sharks, unexpected sinkholes?
That seems a bit like stating the obvious though.
S


----------



## jhoward (27 December 2011)

karen_c said:



			Why? Have you had a bad experience with those too Alec?! 

Click to expand...

i think his filly tried to kick him and cause they were cheap they pulled to tight  instead of breaking.


----------



## LeneHorse (27 December 2011)

I too have never liked leg straps having 'rescued' quite a few ponies over the years that have managed to get a hind leg over the strap and have been stood on 3 legs.
However as someone else said, in the recent high winds the wind was getting under our tail straps and the rugs were billowing up over the horses backs (different makes of rug all were affected). The horses stand with their backs to the wind and rain causing the wind to get under the rugs.  I actually tried to put leg straps back on my rug to make it more secure  but it doesn't seem to have anything to attach them to. It came with just a tail strap. I have added a second tail strap but don't know if it will make any difference. We have more gales coming tomorrow so will find out soon 
So not a straightforward one, there are pros and cons to both.


----------



## ABC (27 December 2011)

OP,hope you're okay and so is Fabio 

I can't see the pictures, but when you say the front ripped, do you mean the straps of the buckles? If so, the same happened to my friend, the rug was dangling everywhere but wouldn't fall off because it was fastened with legstraps. The mare spooked and kickout and somehow got her leg trapped in the lining of the rug and fell over. Luckily she stayed lay down so we could get the rug off her and no serious injuries occured but they could've done.


----------



## FabioandFreddy (27 December 2011)

ABC said:



			OP,hope you're okay and so is Fabio 

I can't see the pictures, but when you say the front ripped, do you mean the straps of the buckles? If so, the same happened to my friend, the rug was dangling everywhere but wouldn't fall off because it was fastened with legstraps. The mare spooked and kickout and somehow got her leg trapped in the lining of the rug and fell over. Luckily she stayed lay down so we could get the rug off her and no serious injuries occured but they could've done. 

Click to expand...

Yes, exactly that. Luckily the only serious injury was to the fence! Which is easily mended.


----------



## Prince33Sp4rkle (28 December 2011)

agree this is not an issue with the rug (there HAS to be a breaking point, otherwise the breaking point is the horse!).....but more an issue with herd dynamics and horses manners when people are around.
mine squabble a bit like all buddies do occasionally but would NEVER let rip like that if there were people nearby, they have more manners than to potentially send me flying.

only one of mine has leg straps, as otherwise his sheer movement (very uphill, very extravagant shoulders) pulls the rug right up his back and eventually over his head even with a tight fillet string), but properly adjusted they are simply too high and too flush to the horse for him to get a leg in etc, they are no more dangerous than fillet strings and the breaking point of the rug is often right under where they are attached anyway, and id far rather the leg strap came off and rug got trashed than horse broke a leg.


----------



## ISHmad (28 December 2011)

festnuttyfairy said:



			sounds pretty scary. Hope he is ok. First thing I do with a new rug is take off the leg straps and put on a fillet string. I think they are dangerous and also time consuming when doing a rug change.
		
Click to expand...

I do exactly the same.  OP so glad your horse was okay, it must have been heartstopping seeing all that happening without being able to do anything about it.


----------



## Alfiem (28 December 2011)

This is exactly why I a) have individual turnout and b) I remove rear leg straps. Glad they are ok though.


----------



## DragonSlayer (28 December 2011)

Sounds awful.

Thing is though, ANYTHING can become a hazard with a horse, can't it?

I've owned and still owned many horses over the years, and never had an issue with leg-straps. I don't like fillet strings because of the rugs blowing forwards in wind.

These things happen, and hopefully it won't happen again.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (28 December 2011)

only on HHO!

OP glad everyone ok-pretty scary for anyone seeing their horse going through a fence.

I don't care for leg straps-horse is on side of a hill in Scotland (where there is a bit f a breeze sometimes  ), use amigo rugs that fit well around the ar5e, only have a fillet string and have had no issues with them flying up over horse's head, have had no issues with PE rugs either.

however, I see a lot of horses with x surcingles way too loose which is as much of a hazard imo.


----------



## tristar (28 December 2011)

i never, never use leg straps, cut them all off, but make sure there is a good filet string under the tail.

the only time a horse got out of a rug, i found it in the field with all the fastenings  double front and cross sircingles,still fastened


i think this kind of incident highlights the need to de-sensitize horses, as far as poss, by dragging rugs all over them including their backs legs, flapping them around and plastic bags etc teaching them and accept help and to stand when tangled, and dragging things along behind them


----------



## Clodagh (28 December 2011)

Can you catch them and at least tie them up while you sort the feed and haynets? At least you then won't be flattened in any rumpus! Also could you carry a stick? Your nasty one may then respect your space and you can use that to keep him off your scared one. My older one will chase my younger one from his feed bowl so I have to stand there while they eat but older one backs down to me (no stick needed).
Must have been terrifying.


----------



## kerilli (28 December 2011)

i always cut the legs straps off every rug. X surcingles work perfectly with a good, well-cut, well-fitting rug, and if the front gets ripped open then the whole thing slides off out of harm's way.
i have big velcro tabs sewn over the front buckles too so that they can't get caught on anything. i'm a bit obsessive about rugs. can't stand seeing foals and yearlings rugged up for reasons of safety.
fwiw i've heard of horses getting their legs tangled in leg straps when lying down with very nasty consequences, so that's another reason to bin them.
not quite sure how this post turned into an 'attack the OP' one.


----------



## ponypilotmum (28 December 2011)

I had a horse roll in his rambo rug, the front strap (clips) snapped and the whole rug got tangled round his back legs. Thankfully he was too dim to panic and just laid down thinking he'd already died, but it could have been catostrophic.


----------



## MyBoyChe (28 December 2011)

Last winter our old exmoor pony got hooked up on a fence, odd set of circumstances but just goes to show what can happen!!  He must have slipped in the mud and the clip on a hind strap pushed into the strand of wire on the fence, clipped itself to the fence and there you have it, one strung up pony   I found him at 7am so he could have been there since 7 the night before, fortunately just exhausted from trying to get up and after cutting him free (he had struggled so much he had pulled the rug so tight I couldnt free the clip), keeping him steady for a few minutes, apart from being very stiff he was ready for breakfast.  If it had been one of the scatty youngsters I dread to think what could have happened.  Again, I bet that will never happen again, but it just goes to show that with horses, things can and do go wrong.  I do remove back straps now though and only use a fillet string.


----------



## Clippy (28 December 2011)

I take the legs straps off turnout rugs if they have DECENT tail flaps and use a fillet string instead. The tail flap will keep the wind out when they turn their bums to it


----------



## shadowboy (28 December 2011)

Never use leg straps. In fact the best rugs are made without them like Fal and rambo. If I have a rug with them I turn one into a fillet string.


----------



## kerilli (28 December 2011)

MyBoyChe, i'd forgotten till i read your post, but 1 of comp horses did exactly the same thing years ago. he must have rubbed along the fence and his leg strap clip snapped onto the wire. Luckily he just stood there waiting to be released (1 in a million) and when I went to get him in (many hours later) there was an enormous pile of manure behind him, where he'd stood there all day waiting to be released... must admit my blood ran a little cold when i realised what might have happened if he'd tried to pull away.


----------



## Cedars (28 December 2011)

lucky-lady said:



			I had a horse roll in his rambo rug, the front strap (clips) snapped and the whole rug got tangled round his back legs. Thankfully he was too dim to panic and just laid down thinking he'd already died, but it could have been catostrophic.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, its not funny, but this post made me absolutely howl.


----------



## Cedars (28 December 2011)

Very scary OP, glad ponies are ok. Rugs should break like yours did, or as another poster says, the breaking point is the horse. My substantially bigger concern would be that another horse attacked yours with enough force to do that - I mean, lord only knows the force at which the mare lunges at ours sometimes, but they very worst shes got is a mouthful of rug. I definitely would be separating and analysing herd dynamics. Only takes you to get in the middle one time for you to get seriously hurt.

Hope all ok this morning. xx


----------



## Archina (28 December 2011)

Santa Paws said:



			I am sorry that you had problems, but the dangers of rugs without leg straps on horses that are turned out in high winds, like mine are, are far greater. They will kick a rug free if it is behind them. If blown up and around the front they can trip and break a leg or their neck trying to get away from it. Blowing up from behind, if you live in an area of high wind, is much more common than tearing free at the front. I've had three rugs destroyed in the last year by my in-house rug terrorist with a wither split and none of them came off the horse.

I would advise caution before you ditch your leg straps if you turn out in wind.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree with this comment. Fillet strings just dont stop the wind from taking the rugs off and then its a much more dangerous situation. Ive never had a problem with leg straps getting caught around there legs. Same situation as surcingles, if the front straps get ripped then the whole rug just slides of them anyhow. Its happened a few times with my horses who break the the front buckles, rug just slips off. I use leg straps on all my horses rugs.


----------



## Jesstickle (28 December 2011)

I don't really like leg straps much either and tend not to use them. Some of my rugs don't even have anywhere to attach them and that's how the manufacturers made them. 

I don't know about other peoples Fals and Horsewares but mine certainly didn't come with leg straps!

OP, glad your boy is ok. That must have been quite scary for both of you!!


----------



## angelish (28 December 2011)

TBH rugs in general can be dangerous i had this happen to one of mine but the legs straps weren't the problem mine had a neck cover that didn't break but the whole rug was hanging off flapping around his legs with just the neck cover attached luckily he eventually stopped next to me to help him out of it
it was a derby house rug that was a complete load of rubbish and ill never buy another cheap rug, now he now wears the cheap rugs he has left under a premier equine rug and that still rips but is patchable and doesn't just fall to bits


----------



## Shilasdair (28 December 2011)

I suspect that all those (English/Welsh) people who cut off leg straps don't actually need them anyway.
Down here in Hades, it's never really windy.
Back home in Scotland, rugs blew off my horses with monotonous regularity if they didn't have legstraps, and I know a lot of Scottish people who won't buy FAL/Rambo because of this.
In winds more than about Force 6, rugs without leg straps can blow forward over the horse's head - so much more of a safety issue than using leg straps correctly.
S


----------



## Flame_ (28 December 2011)

Some rugs are designed to be shaped around the horse and secure with just a low fitted fillet string (like horseware, which are usually my preference) and some are designed to fit securely with leg straps. If you cut the leg straps off a rug designed to need them, it won't be as secure. I do think some rugs have the leg straps fitted too low, but if they are in the right place and you set the tightness right, they're fine.


----------



## kerilli (28 December 2011)

It's incredibly windy where I live (on the Fens, about 5 miles from the coast) and the only time I've ever had a rug blow over a horse's head was when said horse had snapped the fillet string by repeated buckarooing. She now has a strong elastic fillet string and it's fine. My non-leg-strapped FAL and Rambo/Horseware rugs never budge. As said up there, IF the rug is v well cut & has a really good tail flap this really helps.


----------



## cptrayes (28 December 2011)

Christmas TreEdie said:



			Santa Paws - I only use fillet strings and turn out in high winds (we had 70mph+ a few weeks back), can't say I've ever seen that happening before? Certainly seen the parachute effect if the fillet string has come off for whatever reason (make sure they're secure, peeps), but not any other time. Does it depend on the make/fit of the rug do you think?
		
Click to expand...


I'm on a completely bare hillside at 1100 feet, maybe that's it? I had it happen with Weatherbeetas, but since then I have never turned out without leg straps on. I do hate tight surcingles though, when they lie down they get very tight around the belly and mine live full time in turnout rugs even when they are in at night. 

Now, tell me, how did one horse get his rug off with ALL straps intact and done up - two fronts, two cross, and two leg straps. THAT's what I want to know!!


----------



## cptrayes (28 December 2011)

Shilasdair said:



			I suspect that all those (English/Welsh) people who cut off leg straps don't actually need them anyway.
Down here in Hades, it's never really windy.
Back home in Scotland, rugs blew off my horses with monotonous regularity if they didn't have legstraps, and I know a lot of Scottish people who won't buy FAL/Rambo because of this.
In winds more than about Force 6, rugs without leg straps can blow forward over the horse's head - so much more of a safety issue than using leg straps correctly.
S 

Click to expand...

Shils if you and I agree one  more time we're going to have to call each other friends


----------



## Shilasdair (28 December 2011)

Santa Paws said:



			Shils if you and I agree one  more time we're going to have to call each other friends 

Click to expand...

It's scaring me - and not many things do that!  
I think those who say 'I live in a windy place and my rugs never budge' don't really know what Scottish weather can be like!
I got thoroughly fed up picking my Rambos off fencelines (they blow there and the wind sticks them to the fence).
S


----------



## cptrayes (28 December 2011)

Shilasdair said:



			It's scaring me - and not many things do that!  
I think those who say 'I live in a windy place and my rugs never budge' don't really know what Scottish weather can be like!
I got thoroughly fed up picking my Rambos off fencelines (they blow there and the wind sticks them to the fence).
S 

Click to expand...

Are you old enought to remember the force ten on Clydeside? 

The people across the road from me woke up with their roof in their garden (the whole roof, Shils will know that houses in Scotland often have flat rooves, for some unknown reason  ) 

We were advised to nail the curtains to the window frames to stop the glass blowing in over us too 



ps for people who absolutely have to rug in the field.

Putting on, do straps in this order:

legs or  crosses, then  fronts. Then the horse can kick it free if it gets frightened.

Taking off - reverse the order, fronts then  crosses or legs.


----------



## Devonshire dumpling (28 December 2011)

OP has done nothing wrong, horses are horses, and rugs are rugs, say no more!


----------



## Shilasdair (28 December 2011)

Santa Paws said:



			Are you old enought to remember the force ten on Clydeside? 

The people across the road from me woke up with their roof in their garden (the whole roof, Shils will know that houses in Scotland often have flat rooves, for some unknown reason  ) 

We were advised to nail the curtains to the window frames to stop the glass blowing in over us too 

Click to expand...

I was up there in Central Scotland when there was a storm with 100mph winds - 1990's sometime.  My girl was at the end of a row of 5 stables; their roof blew off.  She carried on eating her haynet.  
S


----------



## xRobyn (28 December 2011)

Dizzle said:



			I have to say I had a similar issue with a front buckle this morning, horse galloping like a loon, fell over and pinged the rug open at the front, ripped the strap off the rug but the buckle stayed done up and that was a Masta rug.
		
Click to expand...

My gelding did this with an Amigo, rolled, must have got caught up because all I found was a naked horse and rug with fillet string and belly surcingles done up but the front had popped off on one side!

Cor blimey FF, anyone would think horses never tell each other off


----------



## JessandCharlie (28 December 2011)

Santa Paws said:



			Now, tell me, how did one horse get his rug off with ALL straps intact and done up - two fronts, two cross, and two leg straps. THAT's what I want to know!! 

Click to expand...

I had one do this regularly.....with a full neck rug!  

J&C


----------



## lialls (28 December 2011)

Horse at a yard i used to be on would regulary riggle free from its rug leaving front breast straps, cross sircingles and fillet string in tact!

Another horse on that yard would carry on as normal grazing with its rug blown over its head!  Horse had fillet string on rug.

Horses will be horses...  Either way there is a risk with something.


----------



## NeverSayNever (28 December 2011)

Shilasdair said:



			I suspect that all those (English/Welsh) people who cut off leg straps don't actually need them anyway.
Down here in Hades, it's never really windy.
Back home in Scotland, rugs blew off my horses with monotonous regularity if they didn't have legstraps, and I know a lot of Scottish people who won't buy FAL/Rambo because of this.
In winds more than about Force 6, rugs without leg straps can blow forward over the horse's head - so much more of a safety issue than using leg straps correctly.
S 

Click to expand...

this ^^    I wont turn out without legstraps because of the winds we get up here. Also, Im not convinced having seen one of my horses a few years back wearing an amigo and rolling like a dog just out of a bath ( ) that a fillet string is entirely effective at keeping the rug in place even without wind!

Glad your guys are ok OP, must have been scary for you.

I have had a horse get a back leg caught in a legstrap while rolling. All that happened was the rug ripped. It was my own stupid fault, the rug was new and too deep for him and I hadnt been able to get the straps as short as they should have been.


----------



## hessy12 (28 December 2011)

Never had any problems with leg straps. Hope OP's horse soon recovers.


----------



## coss (28 December 2011)

Santa Paws said:



			I am sorry that you had problems, but the dangers of rugs without leg straps on horses that are turned out in high winds, like mine are, are far greater. They will kick a rug free if it is behind them. If blown up and around the front they can trip and break a leg or their neck trying to get away from it. Blowing up from behind, if you live in an area of high wind, is much more common than tearing free at the front. I've had three rugs destroyed in the last year by my in-house rug terrorist with a wither split and none of them came off the horse.

I would advise caution before you ditch your leg straps if you turn out in wind.
		
Click to expand...

ditto this - in the high winds lately i've had to use both fillet string and legstraps- the wind was taking my horse's rug right forward and the neck rug was starting to go over his head. The leg straps were straining so i added a fillet string to stop it going forwards, the leg straps stopped it taking off over his bum though which i have had happen in the past. I hate fillet strings and far prefer leg straps.
I think OP has been very unlucky with her rugs ripping back, ultimately i think the would (each loop) slide down the legs and be kicked free like the surcingles..


----------



## ausipaliboi (28 December 2011)

Truly feel for the OP to have a very scary situation like this.

As an aside, I have read through almost all the posts and am sitting here in amazement.  I am not quite sure what a fillet strap is but can piece together an image.

The only rug I truly had dramas with had no leg straps but a string type thing that went under the tail.  Day after day I would find horse waiting at gate wearing rug as a bib until I came down one day to find entire rug bunched up behind his ears with front hooves stuck in amongst the torn material of the rug.

I have always had leg straps (tightened but not excessively tight) and never had any concerns about putting on or taking off rugs.  When putting on I do up the leg straps first then do up the chest and finally the neck (for combos).  When taking off I undo the neck, then chest and lastly the leg straps.  I have had idiot horses in the past bolt as soon as I had the chest free and bucked off the rug leaving it in the mud for me to pick up.

I used to rug my old boy in his heavy combo during cyclones with no problems (however now I do not rug at all during cyclones).  Can't get much windier than a good ol' tropical cyclone.

I used to be part of an aussie forum in which someone posted after a traumatic incident regarding belly straps / surcingles - please excuse my boganess if I have the term wrong.  Out of the woodwork came the "first thing I do with a new rug is cut off the belly straps' stories until the chooks came to roost.  Naturally after hearing so many scary stories I went straight home and cut off all the belly straps on my rugs.

Years later I am still shaking my head at myself.


----------



## fidleyspromise (28 December 2011)

Santa Paws said:



*
ps for people who absolutely have to rug in the field.

Putting on, do straps in this order:

legs or  crosses, then  fronts. Then the horse can kick it free if it gets frightened.

Taking off - reverse the order, fronts then  crosses or legs.*

Click to expand...



Absolutely Agree with this!!!  Also, ensure you have a headcollar on your horse.

This is how I ended up in the stupid position of my horse being scared of rugs.  I undid the fillet string, then the belly straps.  Horse got a fright, took off and after 2 laps of the field with her broncing and snorting, fell, got up, fell again with the rug around her chest.  I was lucky I was able to get it undone as it had tightened so much around her neck.

I undid it, she sprang away (thankfully unhurt) and now even with my sensible horse, I will ALWAYS have a headcollar on and do the straps in the above order although my preference is to take the horse inside.



OP - I feel for you as it is terrifying when this happens and the lining of her rug was trashed but all the buckles etc stayed intact.

I use fillet strings and have never had a problem BUT I ensure they are tight enough so the rug is not billowing about.  Over 16 years we've had as many horses in leg straps as we have in fillet stings and never had a problem with either.  I have however seen a lot of horses with fillet strings far too loose and leg straps hanging below the hocks.


----------



## MagicMelon (28 December 2011)

I very nearly had an accident last week with a rug which HAD a fillet string and NOT leg straps.  It was very windy one night, my mum went over in the morning as usual to find my horse (a stressy TB type) standing in the top of the field with the entire rug right forward, the neck cover was right over his face so he literally was blind and his back end was open to the elements.  The fillet string had somehow snapped and the wind had obviously pushed it really far forward.  I have no idea how long he'd been like that but I'm truly amazed he didn't flip out. If I use fillet strings then I make sure as to use THREE strings on every rug now just in case!!!!


----------



## Petalpoos (28 December 2011)

My horse ended up with the leg strap clip embedded in her leg, then galloped around the field until it ripped out leaving an egg sized hole in her leg, It was the old style spring clip, but I never use leg straps now - or spring clips.


----------



## coss (28 December 2011)

the slumberdowns i had had a clip on fillet string - far stronger with a rubbery plastic tube over the top and instead of tying it to the D rings it clips on - super! However, the tube is so long that the fillet string is long so there was some modification


----------



## Foxhunter49 (28 December 2011)

I have seen a horse in a similar situation, whereby the chest strap got broken and the rug slipped back and when the cross straps were around the flanks the horse went bonkers so, it cannot be blamed solely on leg straps as in this particular instance there were no leg straps. 

I have also seen rugs, with no leg straps and the fillet string getting the wrong side of the tail, blow up frightening the horse.

I have been around horses long enough to know that no matter what you do they will find a way of getting themselves into trouble!


----------



## mystiandsunny (28 December 2011)

On a leg strap vs fillet string note... 

We had the funniest time last autumn.  Had gone away and a friend was looking after my lot. Two rugs (top lightweight waterproof, underneath mw old slightly ripped on top turnout) with specially snug cross surcingles (for a pony who likes to get her leg caught in them), both with fillet strings - simply disappeared!!!!  Poor friend searched the whole field for them, worried about them being stolen etc.  I said don't worry, they'll have blown off over her head.  And they had - were found the other side of the fence, totally done up, with one slightly caught in it, about 100m away the next morning!!!  Wouldn't happen with leg straps!


----------



## PalominoMare (28 December 2011)

Shilasdair said:



			I suspect that all those (English/Welsh) people who cut off leg straps don't actually need them anyway.
Down here in Hades, it's never really windy.
Back home in Scotland, rugs blew off my horses with monotonous regularity if they didn't have legstraps, and I know a lot of Scottish people who won't buy FAL/Rambo because of this.
In winds more than about Force 6, rugs without leg straps can blow forward over the horse's head - so much more of a safety issue than using leg straps correctly.
S 

Click to expand...

That's funny because I know alot of people who will only use fal and rambos? Infact, we have had terrible weather for a few weeks now and today have had 90mph winds (the met office issued an amber warning -do you get them in the underworld?). My horses live on an exposed hill and I can concur that their rugs are intact. 

Rambo rugs have and extra belly strap which are shorter so theres a closer fit and the "fillet string" is just like a leg strp but is shorter and sits higher so it gets stuck right under the dock and doeant lift. Theres then an additional strap for the dock to go through if you wish. Add to that they are shorter than the gigantic and ridiculously long rugs that seem to be the fashion with some retailers i think they have got their technology spot on for those of us who still live in such climates.

F&M truely must have been horrid and I hope Fabio has recovered! I know that you wont mind too much having a shopping spree for a new rug thouh


----------

